# Holiday Grooming



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)

Do you ladies do anything special with your appearance for the holidays? Or pamper yourself with a special spa treatment? Or hair style? Or jewels and accessories?

My concession to the holidays is wear a sunset eyeshadow with a bold red lip. Looks great in winter and the red lip is really festive. Then I like to embellish the look with diamond (or white crystal) jewelry. Earrings and bracelet.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2019)

I wore a Santa hat with reindeer antlers all day on Saturday.  Does that count?  I definitely don't do that the rest of the year.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2019)

jujube said:


> I wore a Santa hat with reindeer antlers all day on Saturday.  Does that count?  I definitely don't do that the rest of the year.



Like this??


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh, yes, but I was also wearing a Santa hat.  At Christmas I say "go big or go home...."


----------



## Wren (Dec 17, 2019)

I always like a new outfit for Christmas Day and wear either  black suede or red stilettos,  my hair and cosmetics are the same as usual, maybe a bit smokier with the eyeshadow

What is a sunset eye shadow chic ?


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)

Wren said:


> I always like a new outfit for Christmas Day and wear either  black suede or red stilettos,  my hair and cosmetics are the same as usual, maybe a bit smokier with the eyeshadow
> 
> What is a sunset eye shadow chic ?



This is one of many sunset eyeshadow palettes.


----------

